# Anyone know where to get haggis in Dubai?



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

As above, other than the terrible Fish & Chips Room, where can I get a haggis from in Dubai? I have decided I want to cook a Burns' Supper!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Park and Rob, sorry Park and Shop used to sell it...


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I've seen frozen Macsween haggis's (or is it hassi) in Choithram on Beach Road.
You'll need to do your own neeps and chappit tatties though.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

furryboots said:


> I've seen frozen Macsween haggis's (or is it hassi) in Choithram on Beach Road.
> You'll need to do your own neeps and chappit tatties though.


I'm sorry, the forum rules do state that posts must be in ENGLISH!!!!


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Amazing thread!! I love haggis...going to be eating it by the bucketload before our relocation, it will never taste the same in Dubai!! Do you want me to take some over with me? heehee!




Gavtek said:


> As above, other than the terrible Fish & Chips Room, where can I get a haggis from in Dubai? I have decided I want to cook a Burns' Supper!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Choitrams near Safa park have it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Danielle89 said:


> Amazing thread!! I love haggis...going to be eating it by the bucketload before our relocation, it will never taste the same in Dubai!! Do you want me to take some over with me? heehee!


Sounds like I can get it here. However, if you could fill a suitcase with Aitkens Rowies, I will be eternally grateful!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No haggis spotted in Choithrams, Park & Shop or Union Co-op. At this rate, I'm going to have to dig out my net and go catch one myself.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Might be a long shot, but try contacting the caledonian society in Dubai, google them...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

On the menu tonight -

Vodka and Irn Bru (aperatif)
Homemade broth
Haggis, neaps and tatties or mince and tatties or both!
Clootie Dumpling
Malt and shortie

Won't be doing any recitals though.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello, I am not good on a topic, but was at Sharjah Wanderers the other day who are doing this Burns night. I guess you have same need, so contact them.
I cannot past link. google sharjah wanderers and contact number on site. Ask for Colin who speaks same language as u


----------



## David86 (Jan 14, 2011)

Haggis is readily available in most Spinnys.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't be bothered now, just going to make some stovies instead.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Got curious... Haggis - Wikipedia

And my gosh, that english is atrocious! I kind of got the jist of it.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Fit ye on aboot min?

Try the English version: Haggis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Fit ye on aboot min?
> 
> Try the English version: Haggis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Much better. It was the first thing there so I figured wikipedia is wikipedia. Thanks  Looks equally as disgusting


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Got curious... Haggis - Wikipedia
> 
> And my gosh, that english is atrocious! I kind of got the jist of it.


No wonder the Scotts always want a punch up when they've been to a Burns night ! ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Got curious... Haggis - Wikipedia
> 
> And my gosh, that english is atrocious! I kind of got the jist of it.


A Scottish Wikipedia? Hilarious. No wonder you didn't understand.

I'd love to see your face if you were transported to a hard-core weegie (Glaswegian) pub on a Friday night.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OH my... I would ask where I might find someone who could speak english


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel like William Wallace just reading this!  Now I know why the Scots have that accent!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The malts aw gone, still got stamina so grouse and tinnies it is (urrgh] and the Chewing the FAt DVD's are going on now.

Happy Burns Night!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone seen haggis in the shops this year? Can't get in Al Ain but going to Dubai tonight so hoping to pick some up there.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can get in the pork section of Choithrams and Park & Shop, not far off 40 Dhs for a small frozen one.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Park & Shop, 60Dhs for a small frozen one now


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Bunch of crooks!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you tried M&S?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think they have a pork/non-halal section.


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Only place I've saw it was the park & shop. When you checked did you look at the fresh section as last time I was there in was in the frozen section only?


----------

